# homemade keyboard cover?



## Sdot (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you guys know of any sites that may sell a plastic keyboard cover for a razer keyboard?

If not do you know if there is something thicker than shrink wrap that I can use to kinda lay it over add heat and make a custom keyboard cover. I don't want it getting dusty like the keyboard i'm using now.


----------



## TFT (Oct 22, 2012)

Heat, a vacuum cleaner and the sheets, a good project to make.
Watch the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhajk_IDTUo

Hours of fun


----------



## Sdot (Oct 22, 2012)

interesting, what do they do with those molds though lol? it just looks like the packaging that the product came in.


----------

